# questions on clones...



## fumanchu (May 3, 2006)

during which week of flowering is good or safe, to cut shoots or cuttings for cloning???? thanks...


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2006)

The longer that you wait into flowering the longer and harder it is to root cuttings.  If it is at all possible I would not take cuttings past 2 weeks into flowering.  It is better to take cuttings while still in veg but I have taken and rooted clones 4 weeks into flowering, but they took an eternity to root.

I hope that this helped you some.


----------

